# stirring witch question



## Scarylea (Jun 10, 2011)

I have the wiper motor and the aluminium bar attached to a pvc end cap with the pvc through to the witches hands. I need to have the pvc/stirrer straight but I can't get it to stay straight when she is holding the top section it sort of leans towards her. Any ideas how to keep the stirrer straight? I have the witches arms rigged so they move very easily with the pool noodle things etc. Thanks in advance.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Could you post a picture of her or a video so we can see how you have her set up as far as the arm/hand attachment goes?


----------



## Scarylea (Jun 10, 2011)

Kids have taken the camera on a camping trip - I have taken her apart and will try again


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

My stirring mech is the motor, crank arm, the top off a lava lamp (the long conical part) and a long 4" bolt. The bolt goes inside the stirring stick and the cone keeps the stick from falling out. The stick can lean without falling off the mech.


----------



## Scarylea (Jun 10, 2011)

kevin242 said:


> Hey Otaku,
> I've built one of these to pretty good effect using first an old record player and then a can opener. Someday I'll wind up replacing the motor with a wiper. My how-to link can be found here: http://www.fulcrumsites.com/haunt/html/bubbling_brew.html
> Best of luck, can't wait to see how yours comes out!


I just looked at this and I'm gonna try it - this person is a genius!!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I tried the PVC cap design but couldn't get the stick to stay straight, either. I ended up using a 1" dowel, about 18" long, bolted to the end of the aluminum crank arm. The dowel doesn't rotate. I made the stirring "stick" out of a length of PVC pipe that fits the dowel. I covered the dowel with mache and painted it to make it look like wood. The witch's hands are zip-tied onto the PVC pipe which slides down on the dowel. When the motor is running the dowel rotates inside the PVC pipe. The stick doesn't lean anymore. Make sure you are using a rigid piece of aluminum for that crank arm - I had to use 1" wide stock.
Here's an in-progress video of the stirring hardware:

Witchtest1.mp4 video by Otaku1031 - Photobucket


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

I drilled a hole in the crank arm and used a panel nail in the bottom of the dead branch stirring stick. This prop is still working after almost 8 seasons (although the motor has been changed a few times).


----------



## weaz (Sep 11, 2010)

I have a vent motor with a crank arm and a piece of pvc on the end of it. The stirring stick, which is a stick from the woods, just sits in it and rotates freely. I just wittled it down nicely so it's smooth and doesn't catch. The top of the stick is secured to the hands with a small screw. It tilts a bit as it rotates a bit, but it moves the witch slightly, which adds to the motion.


----------



## Scarylea (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Otaku you are right, I think my aluminium rod is probably not quite strong enough may have to replace that and use the dowel also.

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Scarylea,
Let me know if you decide to go that direction, I can get some pix of my setup if it will help.


----------



## Scarylea (Jun 10, 2011)

I will go that way Otaku, one question though how do you bolt the dowel? I assume you just drill a hole thru the aluminium and then a hole thru the dowell and insert the dowell over a bolt, the bottom of which is thru the aluminium. You can't thread a nut on the bolt - i guess it will stay there on its own as long as the hole thru the dowell is not too big. Thanks.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Yep, that's how I did it. I used 1/4" lag bolt, they look like a large wood screw. Make sure to drill a good pilot hole in the dowel so it doesn't split when you tighten the screw.


----------



## Scarylea (Jun 10, 2011)

Ok, off to the hardware store this arvo and hopefully she will be finished tonite. Thankyou for your help.


----------



## Scarylea (Jun 10, 2011)

It works a lot better now, not perfect but it will do. Thanks for your assistance.


----------

